# Cabinet and countertop work



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I am in the process of remodeling my kitchen and was wondering if any of you have a recommendation for a reputablecompany, or individual, that does quality work with cabinets and countertops. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i got a great cabinet guy, probably the best case works guy in pensacola, good prices too-- ronnie willis. 850.3933076 make sure to mention my name


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Second the Hired Hand. He did several jobs for us with impecable results!!!!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

cabinet barn on fairfield call chuck, he is a locally owned and operated business. will do a graphic restructure of your kitchen in his office will your measurements. very neat!


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

i would love to come take a look at it. [email protected] or 393-4360 cell


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *OMEGA (5/24/2009)*i got a great cabinet guy, probably the best case works guy in pensacola, good prices too-- ronnie willis. 850.3933076 make sure to mention my name


+1 Ronnie is my dad


----------

